# Tsuru turn signal ?



## Code13 (Feb 7, 2003)

Is there anyway to make the turn signal stop blinking so freaking fast? I checked all the bulbs & no of them are broken, they work fine. I made the 194 bulbs(in side the headlights) to be the turn signal & the corner just to be on. This fast blinking really annoys me! When I turn on the hazard, all four turning bulbs are at normal speed.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you sure all your lights are hooked up properly? Sounds to me like your bulbs are not under full load, which will cause them to blink faster


----------

